# GG to Unveil CAN VC This Week



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2008)

http://www.gg.ca/media/doc.asp?lang=e&DocID=5374

*Governor General to unveil the Canadian Victoria Cross*
May 14, 2008

OTTAWA—Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, will unveil the Canadian Victoria Cross on Friday, May 16, 2008, at 11:00 a.m. at Rideau Hall.

The Victoria Cross is the highest of Canada’s Military Valour Decorations, which comprise the Victoria Cross (V.C.), the Star of Military Valour (S.M.V.) and the Medal of Military Valour (M.M.V.). The Victoria Cross takes precedence over all other orders, decorations and medals in the Canadian Honours System.

The Victoria Cross recognizes members of the Canadian Forces for the most conspicuous bravery, a daring or pre-eminent act of valour or self-sacrifice, or extreme devotion to duty, in the presence of the enemy.

The Chancellery of Honours, at the Office of the Secretary to the Governor General, the Department of National Defence, Natural Resources Canada, the Royal Canadian Mint, Veterans Affairs Canada, the Department of Canadian Heritage and the Ministry of Defence of the United Kingdom worked in partnership to produce the Canadian Victoria Cross.

Technical Briefing for the media—Thursday, May 15, 2008 – Rideau Hall – 10 a.m.
The media are invited to receive information, under embargo, at a technical briefing the day before the unveiling ceremony. This will be an opportunity to hear from the key experts involved in the production of the Victoria Cross.

Media interested in attending this session are asked to come to Rideau Hall at 9:45 a.m.

Unveiling Ceremony—Friday, May 16, 2008 – Rideau Hall – 11 a.m.
Media interested in attending the unveiling ceremony should arrive by 10:15 a.m.

For more information on the Canadian Honours System and the Military Valour Decorations, please visit www.gg.ca/honours.

-30 -

Media Information
Marie-Paule Thorn
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-993-2569
www.gg.ca


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2008)

So they are unveiling what the thing looks like?


----------



## stegner (14 May 2008)

If the American's have awarded Congressional Medal of Honour to soldiers in Afghanistan and the Brits and New Zealand the V.C to troops in Afghanistan has there not been at least one CF member deserving of the V.C for actions performed in Afghanistan?


----------



## dapaterson (14 May 2008)

This is a travesty.  Our "Canadian Correctness" has lead us to corrupt one of the world's most significant honours - all due to language.  Apparently the words "For Valour" can't be on the Canadian medal, so instead it will read "Pro Valore".

Meh.  Double Meh.


----------



## stegner (14 May 2008)

Why is this?


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (14 May 2008)

There must be more to this

The Canadian VC was approved by Queen Elizabeth the Second in * 1993 * and the design has been unveiled before. A prominent example is 2004 Canadian stamp issue





Imperial on the left, Canadian on the right.


EDIT: More Coffee required, left is left etc...


----------



## big_castor (14 May 2008)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Imperial on the right, Canadian on the left.



It's the other way around.  Here's a better images of the stamps : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/11/Victoriacrosscanadapostagestampimage.jpg


----------



## 2 Cdo (14 May 2008)

stegner said:
			
		

> If the American's have awarded Congressional Medal of Honour to soldiers in Afghanistan and the Brits and New Zealand the V.C to troops in Afghanistan has there not been at least one CF member deserving of the V.C for actions performed in Afghanistan?



A little pet peeve of mine here, there is no such animal as the CONGRESSIONAL MEDAL OF HONOUR. There is a Medal of Honour, end of story. It's not your fault, most Americans don't know it's proper name either.


----------



## stegner (14 May 2008)

> A little pet peeve of mine here, there is no such animal as the CONGRESSIONAL MEDAL OF HONOUR. There is a Medal of Honour, end of story. It's not your fault, most Americans don't know it's proper name either.



Sorry


----------



## MG34 (14 May 2008)

stegner said:
			
		

> Why is this?



To appease the language nazis in Quebeq, after all the Queen Victoria and the  British Empire should have known better than only put the inscription in the Queens English. :


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2008)

Latin on our medals is acceptable, IMHO.  But I am only one person.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2008)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> There must be more to this



Could be as simple as this gov't putting their "stamp" on it, so to speak...


----------



## dapaterson (14 May 2008)

I guess this means we'd better take back Joseph Kaeble's VC and re-mark it in Latin, then.

Whule I'm usually not a ranting, raving hsitorical preservationist, there are certain things that should be preserved (in my opinion).  And in striking the words "For Valour" from the VC, our history is lessened...


----------



## TCBF (14 May 2008)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> Could be as simple as this gov't putting their "stamp" on it, so to speak...



- Tsk, tsk, Tony - using the words "simple" and "government" in the same sentence.


----------



## aesop081 (14 May 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I guess this means we'd better take back Joseph Kaeble's VC and re-mark it in Latin, then.



Don't forget Paul Triquet also

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/general/sub.cfm?source=history/secondwar/citations/triquet


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Tsk, tsk, Tony - using the words "simple" and "government" in the same sentence.



Hey, I *AM* typing @ work, after all... 



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> I guess this means we'd better take back Joseph Kaeble's VC and re-mark it in Latin, then.





			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Don't forget Paul Triquet also
> http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/general/sub.cfm?source=history/secondwar/citations/triquet



Not to mention ALL the others...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Canadian_Victoria_Cross_recipients


----------



## medaid (14 May 2008)

Should only be 'For Valour' IMO too Mortarman...


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2008)

Given that we as a nation have two official languages, I would offer that any decoration have either both languages, or have Latin.
I also note that for a period of time, the VC was no longer a medal available for decoration in Canada.  It was, as mentioned earlier, "resurrected" in 1993 (?), and the inscription was changed from "For Valour" to "Pro Valore".  As things evolve, that change is minor.  I also not that the VC that is now available in Canada is similar too, but not the same as, the ones awarded to our heroes in wars past.  It doesn't cheapen their award, and neither does it cheapen the current version.
My Opinion, only, it was free, and it's worth every penny ;-)


----------



## dapaterson (14 May 2008)

Perhaps I'm just becoming a crotchety old geezer, but I think the history is important... and the history does not include Latin (I studied it for four years in High School).

But here's another question:

Where does the metal for this medal come from?  I somehow suspect the battle of Sebastopol wouldn't seem to be "Canadian" enough.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (14 May 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Where does the metal for this medal come from?  I somehow suspect the battle of Sebastopol wouldn't seem to be "Canadian" enough.



Best answer I could find is "unspecified". 

EDIT: extraneous code removed


----------



## Harris (14 May 2008)

Melted sub hulls?   >


----------



## gaspasser (14 May 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> But here's another question:
> 
> Where does the metal for this medal come from?  I somehow suspect the battle of Sebastopol wouldn't seem to be "Canadian" enough.


Last military rumour I heard about that is, the medals were struck from re-forged cannon steel from a ship at the Battle of Trafalgar, at the behest of Queen Victoria.  
Rumour only. 
Regards, BYTD


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2008)

As for what might be the "news" element, from Wikipedia:



> (....)
> The first Victoria Cross medal was struck in 2007, while Canada was at war in Afghanistan. Preparations to create a physical medal were begun in 2006, and it was confirmed by Deputy Herald Chancellor Emmanuelle Sajous that at least one Victoria Cross had been created.[6]As of August 2007 though, it has not been seen in public.
> (....)



Maybe we'll be able to SEE a brand spankin' new VC this week?

If it's any comfort, the original supply of bronze for the Brit VC's is running out, too...



> ....The barrels of the cannon in question are stationed outside the Officers' Mess at the Royal Artillery Barracks at Woolwich. The remaining portion of the only remaining cascabel, weighing 358 oz (10 kg), is stored in a vault maintained by 15 Regiment Royal Logistic Corps at Donnington, Telford. It can only be removed under armed guard. It is estimated that approximately 80 to 85 more VCs could be cast from this source. A single company of jewellers, Hancocks of London, has been responsible for the production of every VC awarded since its inception....



(According to the folks that make them, though, "In fact, the metal is of Chinese origin and not Russian as if often stated.")

It'll be interesting to see if any MSM ask re:  where Canada's bronze is coming from....


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (14 May 2008)

> Maybe we'll be able to SEE a brand spankin' new VC this week?



This is the unveiling of the new medal now that it's been constructed.

Strictly speaking, this is purely a Canadian medal with no connection to the UK version.  It is issued by the Queen of _Canada_ and has been modified slightly to meet Canadian sensibilities, as has been noted.  Having said this, the criteria for award of the Canadian VC remain _identical_ to the UK version.  As it's a different medal, I think that use of Latin is a good compromise.  It's visually identical otherwise.


----------



## dapaterson (14 May 2008)

Perhaps I'm just a "Westmount Rhodesian", believing that parts of our history are worth conserving.

On that note, why don't we cast the Canadian VC from the remnants of the mailboxes blown up on 17 May 1963?

see http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/history/domesticmissions/flqcrisis.htm

The press conference will be just a day before the 45th anniversary - what could be more appropriate?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (14 May 2008)

My question is, who the hell cares what the damn thing looks like? Would the medal loose any of its significance if it were a bronze smiley face hanging on the medal rather than the traditional cipher? Does that make what the recipient did less courageous or honourable? Does it cheapen the reasoning behind the medal? does the criteria change? 

Hell no. IMHO I think a lot of historians, language Nazis, purists and monarchist need a big refresher in the concept of "Deeds, Not Words"

My 2 cents


----------



## Remius (14 May 2008)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> My question is, who the hell cares what the damn thing looks like? Would the medal loose any of its significance if it were a bronze smiley face hanging on the medal rather than the traditional cipher? Does that make what the recipient did less courageous or honourable? Does it cheapen the reasoning behind the medal? does the criteria change?
> 
> Hell no. IMHO I think a lot of historians, language Nazis, purists and monarchist need a big refresher in the concept of "Deeds, Not Words"
> 
> My 2 cents


:

While I like tradition I see nothing wrong with the latin inscription, keeps with the traditional aspect while making the medal truly "ours".  But RMC_wannabe, people that like tradition and old style values don't necessarily need a lesson in "deeds not words".  As a matter of fact yes, a smiley face on a medal would not be appropriate for those deeds.  So yeah I care what it looks like.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (14 May 2008)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> As for what might be the "news" element, from Wikipedia:
> 
> Maybe we'll be able to SEE a brand spankin' new VC this week?



Indeed this individual VC medal was the one that probably was going to originally go to The Unknown Soldier. [Not trying to stir that debate up again].


----------



## geo (14 May 2008)

While I have no way of knowing, the fact that this Canadianized VC is beeing unveiled this week (after being approved in 1993) would suggest to me that there might very well be a recipient waiting in the wings......


----------



## rmc_wannabe (14 May 2008)

Crantor said:
			
		

> :
> 
> While I like tradition I see nothing wrong with the latin inscription, keeps with the traditional aspect while making the medal truly "ours".  But RMC_wannabe, people that like tradition and old style values don't necessarily need a lesson in "deeds not words".  As a matter of fact yes, a smiley face on a medal would not be appropriate for those deeds.  So yeah I care what it looks like.



Crantor,

The smiley was meant to be a bit tongue and cheek, I know full well that a smiley is completely inappropriate for a medal of valour. What i was trying to get at is, semantics over what the thing looks like should not have as much energy expended on it as it already has. Did people make this big of a stink when the RVO and other British decorations were replaced by the CV, SMV,MMV, and the like? 3 medals replaced and yet we're haggling over switching two words.... it just.... baffles my mind at times. What do i know, i'm just a no hook.


----------



## TCBF (15 May 2008)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> ...   where Canada's bronze is coming from....



 - i suppose we could use copper from the cone liners of captured RPG warheads.


----------



## Old Sweat (15 May 2008)

At the risk of being really naive, I wonder if the date of the unveiling had anything to do with this being eve of the Victoria Day weekend? You know, the reverse conspiracy theory.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 May 2008)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> At the risk of being really naive, I wonder if the date of the unveiling had anything to do with this being eve of the Victoria Day weekend? You know, the reverse conspiracy theory.



Sometimes the simplest explanation is the right one - even in gov't  

And it appears both "bosses" (GG/CiC and PM) will be there tomorrow @ 1100.  It'll actually give MSM a decent "timely" story (in keeping with Old Sweat's theme) to run over the weekend.


----------



## LCIS-Tech (15 May 2008)

I remember when the VC was returned to the List of Canadian Honors and Awards. At that time, it was stated quite prominently that a "quantity" of Bronze had been acquired from the British for the casting of the Medals. It would be interesting to know where exactly the supply is located, but rest assured that the bronze of the Canadian VC is from the SAME source as ALL of those that went before it. There are some things that simply can NOT be done on the cheap, and the VC is one of them. To quote Gen Hillier, it is not a question of if, but WHEN will Canada have a VC recipient from the Afghanistan conflict. Its interesting that they have cast one. I wonder if we will be seeing a VC awarded sometime sooner, rather than later.....


----------



## 40below (16 May 2008)

I don't see any problem using Latin on a military decoration. Not only does it sidestep the problem of having to forge a bilingual medal (anyone care to speculate on how the French press would react to a Quebec soldier being awarded an English-only medal?) but Latin is already widely used in unit mottos, far more prevalent than either English or French.


----------



## Remius (16 May 2008)

LCIS-Tech said:
			
		

> I remember when the VC was returned to the List of Canadian Honors and Awards. At that time, it was stated quite prominently that a "quantity" of Bronze had been acquired from the British for the casting of the Medals. It would be interesting to know where exactly the supply is located, but rest assured that the bronze of the Canadian VC is from the SAME source as ALL of those that went before it. There are some things that simply can NOT be done on the cheap, and the VC is one of them. To quote Gen Hillier, it is not a question of if, but WHEN will Canada have a VC recipient from the Afghanistan conflict. Its interesting that they have cast one. I wonder if we will be seeing a VC awarded sometime sooner, rather than later.....



Apparently the Canadian VC is not made from the same gunmetal.  The Australian and New Zealand ones are though...


----------



## dapaterson (16 May 2008)

I suspect all wil be revealed later today.  Whether or not it's revealed by the media is another set of questions entirely...


----------



## George Wallace (16 May 2008)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Apparently the Canadian VC is not made from the same gunmetal.  The Australian and New Zealand ones are though...



Would that have been the decision of some scivil servant who was not of the "Monarchist" ilk?


----------



## Iron Oxide (16 May 2008)

Some internal communication on the subject of the VC at Natural Resources Canada. This is not confidential information and is contributed because people seem interested in the subject.

***********************************************************************************************

At 11:00 today the Governor General will unveil the Canadian Victoria Cross at Rideau Hall. The Victoria Cross is the highest among Canada's Military Valour Decorations, and takes precedence over all other orders, decorations, and medals in the Canadian Honours System. 

Natural Resources Canada, the Royal Canadian Mint, and other government departments worked closely with the Chancellery of Honours at the Office of the Secretary to the Governor General to produce the Canadian Victoria Cross.

CANMET-MTL played a key role in the production by casting all of the Victoria Crosses, thanks to the direct or indirect participation of 19 MTL employees. A photo display of MTL's involvement and contributions can be viewed in the front lobby. 

Personally, I am very proud of the achievements of the MTL staff who contributed to this very historic event. The Victoria Cross (VC) was a technically challenging, detailed investment casting with multiple process steps. In particular, Peter Newcombe, Laurence Whiting, Luc Millette, and others spent many hours resolving technical challenges. Numerous employees contributed innovative suggestions and ideas. We are planning to have a detailed presentation on the VC production at an upcoming all-staff meeting, using photographs and video footage taken by David Ashe (who also took the official photograph to be used in the unveiling). 

More information on MTL’s involvement (and the involvement of the Mining and Mineral Sciences Laboratories) will be available after the ceremony on the NRCan internet (www.nrcan.gc.ca). For broader information on today’s ceremony, see the Media section of the Governor General’s Web site: http://www.gg.ca/media/index_e.asp. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

À 11h00 aujourd’hui la gouvernure générale a dévoilé la Croix de Victoria canadienne à Rideau Hall. La Croix de Victoria est la plus haute distniction parmi les Décorations de la vaillance militaire au Canada. Par ailleurs, la Croix de Victoria a préséance sur tout autre ordre, décoration, ou médaille dans le régime canadien des distinctions honorifiques. 

Ressources naturelles Canada, la Monnaie royale canadienne, et d’autres ministères, ont collaborés prochement avec La Chancellerie des distinctions honorifiques, au Bureau du secrétaire du gouverneur général à fabriquer la Croix de Victoria canadienne.

LTM-CANMET joué un rôle clé dans la production de moulage par toutes les Croix de Victoria, grâce à la participation directe ou indirecte de 19 MTL employés. Un affichage des photos de MTL la participation et les contributions peuvent être consultées dans le hall d'entrée avant. 

Personnellement, je suis très fier des réalisations du personnel LTM qui ont contribué à cette événement historique. La Croix de Victoria (CV) est une technique difficile, d'investissement détaillé de coulée avec de multiples étapes du processus. En particulier, Peter Newcombe, Laurence Whiting, Luc Millette, et d'autres passé de nombreuses heures à résoudre les défis techniques. De nombreux employés ont contribués des suggestions et des idées innovantes. Nous prévoyons d'avoir une présentation détaillée sur la production à une réunion de tout le personnel, en utilisant des photographies et des images vidéo prises par David Ashe (qui a également pris la photographie officielle à être utilisée dans la présentation).

Plus d'informations sur la participation de LTM (et la participation de Laboratoires des mines et des sciences minérales de CANMET) seront disponibles après la cérémonie sur l'Internet de RNCan (www.nrcan.gc.ca). Pour plus large des informations sur la cérémonie d'aujourd'hui, consultez la section des médias du Gouverneur général du site Web: http://www.gg.ca/media/index_f.asp.

Dr. Jennifer Jackman, 
Director General / Directrice générale
CANMET Materials Technology Laboratory / Laboratoire de la technologie des matériaux
Natural Resources Canada / Ressources naturelles Canada
568 Booth Street / 568 rue booth
Ottawa, Canada
K1A 0G1
613-***-****
******@NRCan.gc.ca
www.nrcan.gc.ca/mms/canmet-mtb/mtl/

*****************************************************************************************

Note: I am not Dr. Jennifer Jackman nor do I claim to speak for her or for CANMET or Natural Resources Canada.


----------



## George Wallace (16 May 2008)

If you visit the Governor General's Victoria Cross site, you can read about the history and the process of manufacturing/molding the Canadian Victoria Cross.  You will note in your readings that Canada does indeed have portions of the Bronze guns, which are mixed with Canadian metals.



> In December 2006, after months of planning and preparation, the first stage in the casting process began at the Materials Technology Laboratory of Natural Resources Canada. The goal was to produce ingots or bars of the desired alloy. The piece of gunmetal from the original Victoria Cross source, the Confederation Medal and the various Canadian metals were melted in an induction furnace. The mixture was then carried in a crucible (a heat-resistant container used to melt metals and other materials) and was slowly poured into moulds shaped somewhat like loaf pans. Wood shavings were placed on top of each pan to help prevent oxidization.  Seven ingots of the alloy were produced to ensure that a sufficient quantity of the “metal mixture” would be available for future generations.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 May 2008)

And here we be - with a pretty slick booklet (.pdf) on how the things are made - highlights mine....

*Governor General and Prime Minister unveil Canada’s Victoria Cross*
PM hails nation’s highest military decoration as now ‘truly Canadian’
16 May 2008


Prime Minister Stephen Harper and Governor General Michaëlle Jean today unveiled Canada’s newly minted Victoria Cross medal at a formal ceremony at Rideau Hall.

Until now the Victoria Cross, Canada’s highest military decoration, was minted in Britain. All future medals awarded to Canadians will be minted in Canada. Though the design is faithful to the original design commissioned by Queen Victoria in 1856, Canada’s Victoria Cross includes a number of small but significant Canadian design and content features. “Today the Victoria Cross becomes fully, truly Canadian,” Prime Minister Harper said.

*The original inscription, “For Valour,” has been changed to the Latin “Pro Valore,” on Canada’s Victoria Cross. “We are using the ancient language employed by our English and French ancestors to express the universal ideal that they shared,” said the Prime Minister. Other uniquely Canadian elements include metal from the 1867 Confederation medal, as well as metals from each of Canada’s regions.*

Ninety-four Canadians have won the Victoria Cross for displaying extraordinary courage, endurance and sacrifice in battle. The last living recipient, Second World War veteran Smoky Smith, died just over a year ago.

Every day, in military missions at home and abroad, Canadian soldiers, sailors and airmen are putting their lives on the line for us”, said Prime Minister Harper.  “Someday, somewhere, one of those men or women will do something so brave, so gallant, so exceptional, that he or she will join the legendary cadre of the Canadian Forces who wear the pride of a nation on their chests”.

Canada’s Victoria Cross was produced through a collaboration of the Departments of National Defence, Veterans Affairs, and Natural Resources, the Royal Canadian Mint and Rideau Hall.


----------



## GAP (16 May 2008)

and also this



Canada unveils a new, top medal for battlefield bravery
THE CANADIAN PRESS at 11:18 on May 16, 2008, EDT.
Article Link

Canada's Governor General Michaelle Jean gestures, May 9, 2008. THE ASSOCIATED PRESS/Bob Edme"
OTTAWA - Gov.-Gen. Michaelle Jean has formally unveiled the new, Canadian Victoria Cross, or VC - the highest possible award for battlefield bravery.

The modest bronze alloy cross and its crimson ribbon is almost identical to the original Victoria Cross, instituted by Queen Victoria in 1856 and awarded to Canadians for almost a century. The new cross has a slightly modified design, adding fleurs de lis and changing the original English inscription, For Valour, to a Latin motto, Pro Valore.

It can only be awarded for the most conspicuous bravery, or a pre-eminent act of valour or self-sacrifice in the presence of an enemy.

Of the 1,353 crosses (and three repeat winners) awarded since 1856, 81 went to members of the Canadian military.

The last Canadian to win the VC was Hampton Gray, a Canadian navy pilot who was honoured posthumously after sinking a Japanese destroyer in the dying days of the Second World War.

The last surviving Canadian holder of the VC, Ernest (Smokey) Smith, died in 2005.
End of article


----------



## ClaytonD (16 May 2008)

Quick question, does Canada have its own version of the George Cross? Can that still be awarded within Canada?


----------



## big_castor (16 May 2008)

ClaytonD said:
			
		

> Quick question, does Canada have its own version of the George Cross? Can that still be awarded within Canada?



The Cross of Valour is probably the most adequate equivalent : http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/cmdp/mainmenu/group02/cv


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 May 2008)

40below said:
			
		

> I don't see any problem using Latin on a military decoration. Not only does it sidestep the problem of having to forge a bilingual medal (anyone care to speculate on how the French press would react to a Quebec soldier being awarded an English-only medal?) but Latin is already widely used in unit mottos, far more prevalent than either English or French.



But not as important as Gaelic, the true language of the Canadian warrior class  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 May 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> But not as important as Gaelic, the true language of the Canadian warrior class  ;D



Up the Irish!!


----------



## Journeyman (17 May 2008)

> * “We are using the ancient language [Latin] employed by our English and French ancestors to express the universal ideal that they shared,”*


 So it's not a language-police issue, but rather to honour the universal ideal that Christians should be thrown to lions. Sweet. ;D


----------



## stegner (17 May 2008)

> Up the Irish!!



And the Scots too!   Gaelic rocks!


----------



## Genetk44 (17 May 2008)

Just out of curiosity...what is the Gaelic for "Pro Valore"/ "For Valor" ??

Cheers
Gene


----------

